# Forum Other Languages Romance languages  Portuguese

## alexsms

I have started learning Portuguese.  
I may ask some questions if there is a speaker(s) here who might be willing to help.  
(I am a native speaker of Russian, should help with Russian be necessary) 
Alex

----------

